# An ever growing collection



## vintagecam94 (Jun 25, 2011)

The collection so far.






Today i found a polaroid SLR 680 for 1 dollar that works and recently my boyfriend and i have forrayyed into the world of medium format with the lubitel 2. Its fun going around looking for old cameras and fixing them up =)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, collecting is fun.

We were planning on doing this last year ... though never got around to it.


----------

